# Apple TV : problème de connectique.



## shashemene (15 Septembre 2008)

Bonjour!
Je cherche une solution au problème suivant:
La connectique de l'Apple Tv est en YUV..( sono:blanc et rouge. vidéo: vert, bleu et rouge )
La connectique de ma télé ( Bang Olufsen ) est en RCA..( blanc,rouge et jaune )

Grace a un fil Blanc/rouge je recupère le son sans souci sur ma télé.

Par contre il me reste a faire correspondre la video (vert, bleu et rouge ) avec la fiche jaune.
Ce type de connectique existe t'il?
Actuellement, j'ai un cable YUV=>RCA avec 3 sorties. En branchant l'embout vert dans la fiche jaune, j'ai l'image en noir et blanc.
Quelqu'un a t'il une solution a me proposer svp? ( a part changer de tele... )
Merci.
Shashemene


----------



## jerome_istin (15 Septembre 2008)

Salut !

La sortie de l'Apple TV est en "component".
Ton B&O est en "composite", le pire standard d'image qui soit, par ailleurs...

Je ne suis pas un pro, mais il existe surement des cables ou au pire un adaptateur pour faire fonctionner les deux.

Un recherche sur Goggle component/composite cable (ou adapter) devrait te donner quelques reponses.

Hope this help!


----------



## wilda (17 Septembre 2008)

Hello,

Pour avoir l'apple tv sur une entrée composite d'une tv cathodique il faut hacker l'apple tv et activer ensuite un hack logiciel qui permet d'utiliser la sortie verte de l'apple tv comme sortie composite 
Je l'ai fait et cela marche impec 

Plus de détails : http://forums.macg.co/forum-apple-t...t-activer-la-couleur-en-composite-227318.html


----------



## Gemma (18 Novembre 2008)

Bonsoir,
Je me suis décidée à acheter l'Apple Tv et donc j'aurais une question en rapport avec ce sujet.
Je compte utiliser l'Apple Tv sur 2 Tv différentes.
La première aucun problème elle dispose de toutes les entrées compatibles, mais la seconde un petit LCD qui dispose des entrées: péritel, s-vidéo, composite.

Si j'achète ça + ça est-ce que ça fonctionnera ?
Je suis désolée si ma question parait bête mais j'y connais vraiment rien :rose:


----------



## jerome_istin (4 Décembre 2008)

@ Gemma

Bonjour,

Sur le principe, tu as tout bon 

Deux remarques cependant: Je pense que tu peux trouver ces deux articles bien moins cher sur le net. J'ai récemment acheté un adaptateur comme celui-la sur le net a moins de $5. Maintenant, c'était pour transférer des vieilles vidéos VHS sur mon iMac, en qualité composite (donc pas super bonne) et cela suffisait largement.

Il faut aussi prendre en considération que certain de ces adaptateurs ne laissent passer le signal que dans un sens et pas l'autre (le cablâge est différent pour chacun des cas de figure).

Je n'ai vu aucune mention de cela sur la page que tu cites en référence, mais cela ne veut pas dire que cet adaptateur n'a pas cette limitation. Normalement, ceux qui permettent le passage dans les deux sens du signal possèdent un petit switch.

Si tu achètes un adaptateur Entrée Peritel/Sortie Component, il ne fonctionnera pas avec ton Apple TV. Il te faut un adaptateur Entrée Component/Sortie Peritel.


----------



## herbe (4 Décembre 2008)

Avant d'avoir la télé qui va bien et son entrée hdmi, j'avais la télé qui n'allait pas, alors j'ai acheté l'appareil qui convertit et maintenant, il prend la poussière. 
    Qté    Code       Désignation          Montant TTC     
----------------------------------------------------------
    1    351015-62    HAMA CONVERTISSEUR VIDEO2-3    109,00 Eur  
----------------------------------------------------------
Je ne suis pas certain que le forum soit un lieu fait pour la vente mais si vous voulez faire une offre, contactez moi en message privé


----------



## herbe (4 Décembre 2008)

Et juste pardon mais je viens de lire le post juste au-dessus et pour avoir fait l'erreur, la prise péritel en question ne résout rien, la seule solution, c'est bien le convertisseur Hama .... ou changer de poste de télévision - Rémi


----------



## den.osx (21 Février 2009)

Dit donc c'a a l'air sympa cette histoire de patch pour l'apple tv, pour que je puise enfin profiter de la couleur sur mon tube ! 

Mais dans le lien plus haut je vois pas ou télécharger ? 

Merci merci


----------



## ipascm (2 Mars 2009)

tu as regardé du coté de usb créator chez l'ami google?


----------

